# It is SO a gun!



## OnlyAnEgg (Jun 15, 2006)

I saw this and thought of all you bullet-heads 

Lego Gun


----------



## Lisa (Jun 15, 2006)

I SO WANT ONE! 

My coach would think it was cool too!  I am sending him the link!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jun 15, 2006)

I liked the fact it's an automatic, as well!


----------



## HKphooey (Jun 15, 2006)

Too cool!


----------



## Flying Crane (Jun 15, 2006)

that is SOOOO COOOL!!


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Jun 15, 2006)

I've seen a wooden version in a store somewhere nearby one or two summers ago.  I'll have to look for it now that you've reminded me of it.  My son would get into it.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 15, 2006)

Think I'll keep this link away from my son he might want to make one ( he's 30)


----------



## Kacey (Jun 15, 2006)

That's really funny!  I especially like the way it loads a full "clip".


----------



## pstarr (Jun 15, 2006)

So, like...can you get +P rubber bands for it?

                                       :mp5:


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jun 16, 2006)

So cool! Right now, I win at the office because I have a mini-squirt gun in my top draw. This would make me unbeatable!


----------



## MartialIntent (Jun 16, 2006)

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> So cool! Right now, I win at the office because I have a mini-squirt gun in my top draw. This would make me unbeatable!


Hehe! Yes one of these babies would be a valuable piece of office equipment I daresay!

Respects!


----------



## KenpoTex (Jun 16, 2006)

that's pretty cool


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 17, 2006)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> I saw this and thought of all you bullet-heads
> 
> Lego Gun




*** Goes to basement for stored legos for nieces and nephews  and decides some new parts might be in order. ***


Dude I so want one


----------

